# When do you like to do your exercise?



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

Do you prefer morning or afternoon? I think I should get it done early in the morning as if I wait it usually doesn't get done.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Tomorrow. 


Truly, though, I'm like you. If I don't get it done bright and early, I have this bad habit of not doing it at all.


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

I like to exercise in the am while I'm fresh.
If I've put in a day of chores and other stuff I am too tired to exercise.
(I'm down 5 lbs)


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I prefer the mornings as well but won't be able to really get out and get going until spring! Burrrrr. I do NOT do well on ice and in the cold. As I live in the country, there's noplace to even walk without the ice and I sure can't afford to drive into town to go to a gym or do the mall crawl. So I'll have to wait until spring when the roads clear. And then I'll have to get out before DH goes to work, otherwise I'll have the kids holding me back...


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

That's why there are a bazillion good DVDs out there.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Never! ha ha. I usually do best when I do it first thing in the morning, before chores. I drive to the local high school and walk with a friend, sometimes I try to not justify the drive to the school, but what costs me more? not being healthly? In the summer we walk on a track around our park, the drive in and back is 9 miles, but the same as the drive to the school, what is the cost of not doing it? I don't have kids to worry about and since I don't work away from home anymore I can excercise anytime I want, first thing in the morning or I find excuses. Pam


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

My preference is to get up, answer my email, do my exercise, and then get showered and dressed.

However, I'm staying at my son's house and he works nights so I am mouse quiet in the morning. Now I wait until 5 PM and watch the news while I am exercising.

Walking can be dangerous for me here: too much snow and ice in the winter, too hot in the summer. So I bought myself a treadmill and I do my walking on the treadmill while watching the TV so I don't get bored.

I bought a treadmill from the thrift store for $5 to make sure I would use it. That treadmill lasted for about a year, after which I bought myself a good one. I could justify the expense because I knew I would use it.

I also bought a $10 exercise bike from the thrift store and that just gathers dust. It isn't so comfortable to use and it isn't really enough exercise. I need to load it into the car and take it back to the thrift store. But at least I learned I wouldn't use one, so no need to waste my money.


----------

